# .223 Recipe



## MossyMO

Would like to hear of a few .223 loads that work well for others, ecspecially if you have one you have found one that works well in a Ruger M77. Overall length that your using to compensate for the chamber length in the M77 would interest me also. I would like to get going on trying a few different loads for my sons and my .223's.


----------



## Gohon

What are the loads to be mostly used for?


----------



## MossyMO

I would like a prairie dog/coyote load , but would also like a load for deer. I'm was thinking 60 to 64 grain for deer, but now I am wondering if a 55 grain would be a good all around load. I'm kinda new to reloading and could use all the help I can get.


----------



## Gohon

As with all loads posted on the net, approach with caution and at your own risk. Now that, that is out of the way, here are some loads I have been using this year for varmints. All brass and primers used were WW.

Bullet = 55 grain SPT (Sierra)
BC = .237
Powder = H-335
Weight = 25.5 grains
Approximate Velocity = 3190 fps

Bullet = 40 grain HP (Sierra)
BC = .131
Powder = H-335
Weight = 27 grains
Approximate Velocity = 3430

Bullet = 40 grain V-Max (Hornady)
BC = .200
Powder = H-335
Weight = 28 grains
Approximate Velocity = 3570

As you can see I like H335 for the .223 loads. The H335 meters well and just seems to me to be well suited for the 223. Accuracy on all three of the above loads were great with the average well within 1 moa, which was outstanding at 100 yards for me. An occasional flier would sometimes open the groups another .25 or .50 inch but that was the shooter, not the gun or load. A better shooter would probable keep these loads at .50 inch or less all day. Though I favored the V-Max for accuracy, I found the 40 grain hollow points were just a devastating as the V-Max on the receiving end. The 55 grain Sierra's were for coyotes but I haven't actually had the chance to take any with them yet but I feel they should perform very well. The two 40 grain loads I've used on ground squirrels, armadillos and skunks out to 200 yards and they performed really well. The gun I used was a Rosie break open single shot with a 1 in 12 twist. I've recently given that gun away to a friend after purchasing a Savage that has a 1 in 9 twist so I've got some shooting to do now to see if performance is still there.

I don't use a .223 for deer hunting but I suspect like you I want to have something along that will perform well should the opportunity arise while out after coyotes. With the right load I feel the .223, though on the light side is adequate on a well placed shot out to 150 yards for deer. I'm sure there will be those that loudly disagree. So I will be loading up the following for just that situation.

Bullet = 60 grain (Nosler Partition)
BC = .228
Powder = H-335 
Max Load = 25.5 @ 3163
= 24.5 @ 3047
Starting = 23.5 @ 2860

The above information on the Nosler Partition comes right off the Nosler web site. In addition the loads above, Nosler shows loads for the same bullet using Benchmark and IMR 4895. If the Nosler Partition won't penetrate and hold together, nothing will. Only downside is the Nosler's are a little pricy.


----------



## Bore.224

Hey Gohan let us know if 40gr are shooting well in the Savage with the 1 in 9 twist. Thanks


----------



## SDHandgunner

PM sent. I have had several Ruger 77 .223's over the years and will try to get the data put together this afternoon.

Larry


----------



## SDHandgunner

Data sent via e-mail. Hopefully you will find something that suits your Rugers. I have long been a huge fan of Ruger M77 Rifles (bought the first one back in 1978 or so) and the .223 Remington is one of my FAVORITE Cartridges.

Good luck

Larry


----------



## Plainsman

Gohon, I use about the same loads as you.

Military brass, 25.5 gr H-335, 50 gr V-Max, 3300 fps from a Winchester model 70 Featherweight.


----------



## MossyMO

Gohon & SDHandgunner

Thank you from a novice when it comes to reloading rifle cartridges, your input is very valuable to me. :beer: 
I did an net search for "Reloading for Dummies", looks like they don't make that book yet.....


----------



## Gohon

Plainsman, I suspected the fps were a little faster than what I posted as they were a best guess estimate. Told the wife I was getting our son-in-law a chrono for Christmas but I sure hated to see him have a toy I didn't have. She got the hint so I know what my Christmas present will be now.... 

Bore.224, I had ten rounds of the 40 grain HP left over so took them out behind the place today where I still had a target at 65 yards set up from doing some 22LR shooting the other day. Just laid the gun on a shirt in the fork of a tree and fired two 5 shot strings. All were clustered inside a inch and a quarter. Not a very thorough test or steady rest but the hits weren't strung all over the place so it tells me the 40 grainers are going to shoot just fine in the Savage and 1 in 9 twist. I sure do like that AccuTrigger.


----------

